# Newbie looking to trade US stocks and US oil



## DanJ1989 (22 March 2016)

hi traders,

im wondering how i would get into the US market of trading? i'm looking at short-medium term trading and i dont want to take the comsec/ local bank route of US trading as i want to own the stock and being a commercial bank trading fees would be high.

im after an online US broker that will take 10k or less to set up an account AND accept aussie traders.
how would i go about transferring funds to such a broker as it seems paypal is not an option from my current research.

which method of trading would i have to go through to trade USOIL https://www.tradingview.com/chart/USOIL/, as it seem usoil cant be bought like stock ?

thanks fellas


----------



## GABaxter (25 March 2016)

DanJ1989 said:


> hi traders,
> 
> im wondering how i would get into the US market of trading? i'm looking at short-medium term trading and i dont want to take the comsec/ local bank route of US trading as i want to own the stock and being a commercial bank trading fees would be high.
> 
> ...





I am in a similar boat as you. Currently eyeing Halifax or Interactive Brokers. Halifax uses IB's TWS platform. IB has requirements of two years experience and a good understanding before letting you open a live trading account. 

For converting money to USD, TransferWise is superior to banks on exchange rate, have also seen torfx being mentioned.

Let me know if you find something better.


----------



## SuperGlue (25 March 2016)

Get on the IB demo simulator and you'll be on your way.

https://www.interactivebrokers.com.au/en/index.php?f=accountConfiguration&p=tradingrequirements


----------



## lRichards (31 October 2016)

i have also been interested in investing on the Us market lately. i found halifax and they seem pretty promising, they also have a demo account to get used to their trading platform. just after any advice from other traders that have done this and been able to trade US stocks


----------

